# Somebody drove 1500 miles to meet me!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Someone came to Minnesota to experience Halloween Uber. Can you guess who it was?


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Trang?


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

Spaceman Spiff


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Trang?


Nope



TwoWeeks said:


> Spaceman Spiff


Nope, good guess though

By the way, you can ask any yes or no questions.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

DamselinDistress


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Did she drive there from
California?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Did she drive there from
> California?


No



Ribak said:


> DamselinDistress


Unfortunately not. No offense to my visitor.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Someone came to Minnesota to experience Halloween Uber. Can you guess who it was?


Your daughter!!!!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Donald Trump?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your daughter!!!!





Ribak said:


> Donald Trump?


Nope.

Hint: it's someone from here.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Came from North? South? East? or West?

Need a little help here.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Came from North? South? East? or West?
> 
> Need a little help here.


Hmmm, it's supposed to be yes or no questions. But I'll answer South. Everyone is South from MN.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Is it a male?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Statia from Miami?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Is it a male?


Yes


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The South?

Or South of MN?

I'm no good at yes/no questions.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rakos?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Rakos?


No, but your e getting warmer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Is he a member in good standing of the SadUber fan club?

Ubering Dude


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

It must be a new stuffed animal


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude from Houston?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The only one I can think of crazy enough to want to meet you in person is PrestonT


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

He is not replying. I think we cornered him.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

One of your socks made an imaginary trip to spend the holidays with you?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Is he a member in good standing of the SadUber fan club?
> 
> Ubering Dude


Yes
No



Ribak said:


> Uberingdude from Houston?





Cableguynoe said:


> The only one I can think of crazy enough to want to meet you in person is PrestonT


No
No

Hint: he's from the southwest.
He was originally derogatory towards me.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> He is not replying. I think we cornered him.


Sorry, was driving.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Upyouruber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Music lover?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh oh oh, Travis K. However he spells it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Upyouruber?





Cableguynoe said:


> Music lover?


No
No


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok I asked my three questions. I'm gonna let others play the game lol


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Another hint:

He one of the members that changed his Avatar to be lionish a month or two ago.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Then MHR wins


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fuber in their faces


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

MHR...is really a dude?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> MHR...is really a dude?


She said TK guy. He recently changed his photo


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nooooooo...I'm all woman. How did you get to that idea?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

MHR said:


> Nooooooo...I'm all woman. How did you get to that idea?


Photo or it's not true . Just kidding of course.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> She said TK guy. He recently changed his photo


No, but about 6 weeks ago there were about 10 people that did that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Nooooooo...I'm all woman. How did you get to that idea?


Now I need proof, not only that you're a woman, but that you're "all woman"!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fuber in their faces





Uberingdude said:


> MHR...is really a dude?


No
No


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now I need proof, not only that you're a woman, but that you're "all woman"!


Put your wife on the phone so I can tell her you're being a putz.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No, but about 6 weeks ago there were about 10 people that did that.


Wow it's a treasure hunt!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Another hint: there is a certain kind of animal that he really likes!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Put your wife on the phone so I can tell her you're being a putz.


She must never know of this life i live with you guys!!!!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Mhr knows who it is.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker

FTW


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> CryBaby_Mocker
> 
> FTW


 no, thank God


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Someone came to Minnesota to experience Halloween Uber. Can you guess who it was?


Spotscat


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Is that person on this thread guessing with us?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Spotscat


No, although I think he was in Minnesota a week or two ago!



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Is that person on this thread guessing with us?


No, but I suspect he is watching it and his just communicated with mhr.

Another hint. He used to call me a uber putz.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Another hint. He used to call me a uber putz.


I didnt go to minnesota!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I like this game...


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

This is what I found from the search box...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

wk1102


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> wk1102


DING! DING! DING!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey, where has FrostyAZ been?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Another hint: there is a certain kind of animal that he really likes!


a cat?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> a cat?


Non-Hint!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> a cat?


No, although it's a mammal.



UberLaLa said:


> DING! DING! DING!


No


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> No, although it's a mammal.
> 
> No


Told ya it wasn't a Turtle!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I would never have guessed FrostyAZ


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would never have guessed FrostyAZ


Yes! It was Frosty AZ. Photos and stories are coming soon.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> Hey, where has FrostyAZ been?


*DING! DING! DING!*


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Yay I win!



UberLaLa said:


> *DING! DING! DING!*


Hey not fair

Wow! How did I quote you before you wrote it? I must have gone back in time!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yay I win!
> 
> Hey not fair


Nothing is 'fair' in _Love & War, _My Friend....NO THING.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts got it first.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Currently there are 3 Winners of SadUber's _Guess Who Game..._He has deemed to award it to Cableguynoe - simply because he actually...sorta kinda...guessed it. I personally saw it as MHR - and UberAntMakingPeanuts gave it to himself.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> wk1102


Nope... my ex brother lives in MN, close to young Daniel... plus, I live in Floida and it's November. MN, may as well be the north pole... 2 reasons it wasn't me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yay I win!
> 
> Hey not fair
> 
> Wow! How did I quote you before you wrote it? I must have gone back in time!


Was thinking exactly the same thing


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Currently there are 3 Winners of SadUber's _Guess Who Game..._He has deemed to award it to Cableguynoe - simply because he actually...sorta kinda...guessed it. I personally saw it as MHR - and UberAntMakingPeanuts gave it to himself.


Actually nobody guessed it lol. I presented the evidence but nobody litterally said It was FrostyAZ. Nobody wins!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Actually nobody guessed it lol. I presented the evidence but nobody litterally said It was FrostyAZ. Nobody wins!


SadUber Is it FrostyAZ ?????


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> SadUber Is it FrostyAZ ?????


Lmao


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Actually nobody guessed it lol. I presented the evidence but nobody litterally said It was FrostyAZ. Nobody wins!


Noe wins.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

SadUber give us a winner!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> SadUber give us a winner!!!


The suspense, she builds~


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> The suspense, she builds~


I kinda thought it was uberantmakingpeanuts


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The real winner is FrostyAZ .
He got to meet the man, the myth, the legend!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Yay! What did I win what did I win....




BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Someone came to Minnesota to experience Halloween Uber. Can you guess who it was?


The runner up of the Miss World competition of 1963.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Undeniable proof that we were together.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


Either that's a life-sized ventriloquists' dummy or your hand is somewhere it should not be.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


Are you both holding hands from behind...or is Frosty pushing your hand away because you were making inappropriate contact?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I have not seen FrostyAZ for a month. Did he die in one of your adventures last month?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Someone came to Minnesota to experience Halloween Uber. Can you guess who it was?


It would have meant more if they had walked.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


Side by Side...

'Trophy Pic?'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I have not seen FrostyAZ for a month. Did he die in one of your adventures last month?


Poor Frosty !
Victim of the Great Pumpkin !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I would have been disappointed to drive all that distance and my face pic is not in the picture


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


G rated pic?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


Should have held up an UP.net card. How do we know this is even either of you?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableg
[QUOTE="SadUber said:


> View attachment 179410
> 
> Undeniable proof that we were together.


Why are you holding a dust mask? And your jacket says something about claims. Insurance claims? The other guy is hiding something. Maybe another mask. What's going on? This looks more like people on a job.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


Did you sing to him when you left Apple Valley?

Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes
Oh God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


Blah blah blah. 
We don't want to hear about you.

Tell us about Daniel!!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


Just answer...
Is the dude for real?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Just answer...
> Is the dude for real?


...and is he also as sad as his handle suggests?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Just answer...
> Is the dude for real?


He is as real as you want him to be&#8230;as radiant as the rays of the rising sun and as bright as the moon in a cloudless sky. To believe of him is to believe in him. If he has provided you with laughter, then embrace the joy. If he has given you reason to think, then be blessed with the thoughts.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Currently there are 3 Winners of SadUber's _Guess Who Game..._He has deemed to award it to Cableguynoe - simply because he actually...sorta kinda...guessed it. I personally saw it as MHR - and UberAntMakingPeanuts gave it to himself.


Actually, making peanuts got it first:


UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> This is what I found from the search box...


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


Seriously, is that ALL you have to say?? Spill the beans, inquiring minds want to know everything...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> Oh no, my cover has been blown... BTW, I know what you're thinking, but that's the only thing that was blown. The trip was closer to 1700 miles but what's an extra 200 when I was already going about 500 miles out of my way. I trotted all the way and was a very tired ass when I met Sad Uber. He's still a putz, but I like him. His brain is always speeding at around 120 mph.


So ADHD and Autism?


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Ribak said:


> He is as real as you want him to be&#8230;as radiant as the rays of the rising sun and as bright as the moon in a cloudless sky. To believe of him is to believe in him. If he has provided you with laughter, then embrace the joy. If he has given you reason to think, then be blessed with the thoughts.


After spending a couple days with Dan, I absolutely agree with the quote above ^^^^^^^

That picture does look kind of suspicious with our hands behind our backs...I don't remember why we did that. Sad Uber picked me up at my hotel on the cold and windy night of 10/30. His Taurus was decorated with some skulls on the hood, skulls hanging out of the trunk and some black streamers. I think Leo was in the back, but he didn't speak. *Dan is not a sad guy*. He may have some frequent self doubts but I found him to be pretty damn pleasant to hang around with. He wanted to drive us to a dive bar because Obama ate there once upon a time. While we were there, we ate their "infamous" Juicy Lucy burger. It was certainly juicy as in certainly messy to eat.

After dinner, Dan insisted that we go to the Minn. Univ. campus to try and crash a frat beer party...not my idea of a good time and I was pretty insistent that we don't. He spotted a couple guys walking down the street but I was able to convince him not to ask them about a party. Really Dan, we're old enough to be those students' father and grandfather!

At that time we were very close to downtown Minneapolis so Dan showed me where, a couple of nights earlier, he picked up this little guy without a shirt who was crying on the sidewalk. I think Dan has already posted the thread about him - the little guy ran out of the gay bar, his gf left with someone else, another guy stole the little guy's wallet, Sad Uber drives him home for free, but takes a silver dollar from him while he's sleeping...you know the rest.

One thing stood out as remarkable to me, as I observed Sad Uber's driving. He annoyingly stopped at green lights, ran a few stop signs, ran a couple red lights AND made a couple left turns from the far right lanes! I kept my mouth shut about his lack of focus while driving...maybe that's a reason for him receiving 1 star ratings? Who am I to judge...

I can guarantee that *he is not Damsel In Distress* but he would like to meet her soon. And, duhhhhhh, sometimes he acts without first thinking about possible consequences. I kind of like that he lives on the "edge".


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

so why are guys headless? Or is it my phone settings?


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Because I'm an ass and Dan is bashful.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Because I'm an ass and Dan is bashful.


You can post one with just the heads!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FrostyAZ said:


> After spending a couple days with Dan, I absolutely agree with the quote above ^^^^^^^
> 
> That picture does look kind of suspicious with our hands behind our backs...I don't remember why we did that. Sad Uber picked me up at my hotel on the cold and windy night of 10/30. His Taurus was decorated with some skulls on the hood, skulls hanging out of the trunk and some black streamers. I think Leo was in the back, but he didn't speak. *Dan is not a sad guy*. He may have some frequent self doubts but I found him to be pretty damn pleasant to hang around with. He wanted to drive us to a dive bar because Obama ate there once upon a time. While we were there, we ate their "infamous" Juicy Lucy burger. It was certainly juicy as in certainly messy to eat.
> 
> ...


I think you were the perfect UP member to visit SadUber and report back...



keb said:


> You can post one with just the heads!


NEVER! Keep the suspense, always.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I think you were the perfect UP member to visit SadUber and report back...
> 
> NEVER! Keep the suspense, always.


sort of like Wilson from Home Improvement


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cklw said:


> sort of like Wilson from Home Improvement


Precisely


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Blah blah blah.
> We don't want to hear about you.
> 
> Tell us about Daniel!!!


Rude !



Cklw said:


> so why are guys headless? Or is it my phone settings?


The Great Pumpkin


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Great Pumpkin


The two headless Hessians.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It would have meant more if they had walked.


*touched tips


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Hope she was worth it


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope FrostyAZ made a stop in Colorado.


----------

